# Animierte gifs auf meiner Seite



## MichaelHerrmann (15. Juni 2001)

Ach ja .... ich habe bisher auf meiner Offline-Page 1 animiertes gif .Das schlechte ist ,dass die Qualität sehr schlecht ist .Ich habe das avi-File mit dem Gif-Animator von Microsoft zu einer gif Datei gemacht und diese auf meiener Homepage eingebunden .Wie kann ich die Qulität verbesseren ?????


   Michi


----------



## mi-6master (15. Juni 2001)

*gifs: psp mit as*

Eine für GIFs meiner meinung nach ausgezeichnetes Lösung ist die Kombination von Paint Shop Pro 7 und Animation Shop http://www.jasc.de. Beide Tools sind hauptsächlich zur Erstellung von Webgrafiken gedacht und die Feinjustierung von Qualität und Dateigröße spielt eine wichtige Rolle.

Ansonsten kommt es natürlich auch auf Dein AVI File an. Wenn es sich um eine Filmaufnahme oder etwas ähnliches handelt, kannst du das GIF-Format an sich vergessen. Hier hilft nur die Einbindung eines Multimedia Objekts in die webpage (hab ich keine ahnung von).
Für ein gif file sollte die ausgangs-AVI auf keinen Fall größer als 500 kb sein (richtwert, natürlich gibts Ausnahmen)...


----------



## MichaelHerrmann (15. Juni 2001)

Ach ja danke .... es handelt sich bei der Datei um eine mit 3D Studio Max erstellte Schaltfläche .Ich habe irgendwo Paint Shop 5 auf einer Heft-CD .Ich werde mal schauen .....


    cu Michi


----------



## ReemE (16. Juli 2001)

Hi!

Für einfache Schriftzüge und Buttons eignet sich das Programm 
XARA 3D sehr gut für animierte Gifs.

cu


----------



## MichaelHerrmann (17. Juli 2001)

*Wo gibts das ????*

Wo gibts das ????Ach ja .Bei dir steht unter Herkunft VS kommst du etwa aus Villingen Schwenningen ????


  cu Michi


----------



## ReemE (18. Juli 2001)

jo komm aus Villingen schwenningen. Wohnst du auch in der Nähe?

Such einfach mal bei nettz.de nach xara 3d.

cu

wb

----------------------------------------------
Mess with the best, and u die like the rest!
----------------------------------------------


----------



## ReemE (18. Juli 2001)

hey!

du spielst Fussball?? Beim FV Donau ?? in welcher jugend??
Wie geht denn deine e-mail ???

Ich spiel übrigens a e-gitarre!1


wb


----------



## Dunsti (19. Juli 2001)

jetzt wirds aber arg off-topic  

könnt ihr diese Unterhaltung bitte in PM's oder per E-mail weiterführen, und euch hier auf das Thema beschränken?  

danke

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

